# USB Festplatte für Hutschienenmontage gesucht



## norustnotrust (8 Januar 2014)

Liebe Community

Ich suche eine USB Festplatte (SSD, industrietauglich, min. 64GB) für die direkte Hutschienenmontage um Daten von einem Beckhoff CX auszulagern. Als Alternative zu CX2550-0010 sozusagen.

Regards NRNT


----------



## JesperMP (8 Januar 2014)

SSD Festplatte mit USB Schnittstelle = Industrietauchliche USB Stick ?


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Januar 2014)

Jain. Gibt es so große Sticks die ganz flach bauen? Bei Sticks in klassischem Formfaktor habe ich Angst daß er versehentlich abgebrochen oder abgedrückt wird.


----------



## JesperMP (8 Januar 2014)

Hier ist eine ganz kleine Kingston 64 GB, allerdings nicht "Industrietauchlich":






Brauchst du wirklich 64 GB ?
Das ist ja wie 10 DVD Filme !


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Januar 2014)

Naja wenn je 120min Film pro DVD drauf sind wiederholen sich bei 24/7 Betrieb die Filme schneller als bei HBO und das wollen wir nicht 

Nein, Spaß beiseite. "industrietauglich" sollte er schon sein. Ich finde für diese 08-15 Sticks weder Temperaturbereiche noch was diese wirklich für ein Innenleben haben (SLC?)

Regards NRNT


----------



## JesperMP (8 Januar 2014)

Dies hier dann ?
Industrietauchlich, klein, aber nur bis 8 GB.


----------



## dentech (8 Januar 2014)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit sowas:

http://www.okw.com/OPD-WebSite/B1300019/Befestigungs-Teil-für-DIN-Schienen/viewProduct.okw

Tschö dentech


----------



## Togamo (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Die Firma Kingston sollte sowas im Angebot haben, einfach mal da google.

Grüße


----------



## element. (20 Januar 2014)

Achtung, USB-Sticks sind verdammt langsam. Wenn nicht gesondert angegeben, kann man bei mickrigen 3-5MB/s Schreiben landen.

Externe drehende Festplatten (2,5") schaffen da schon um die 25 MB/s.
Theoretische Grenze von USB2.0 ist so um die 50MB/s.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Januar 2014)

Für den Innodisk USB Stick sagt den Spezifikationsblatt 19 MB/Sek Lesend und 17 MB/Sek Schreibend.


----------



## element. (20 Januar 2014)

vertippt..


----------



## element. (20 Januar 2014)

Das wäre nicht schlecht. Kommt natürlich auf notrustnotrust's Anwendung an


----------

